# what do you look like, again?



## Rusty Shackleford

i know this has been done before, but time for an update!

showin off my new shirt


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Small pic, but it's on hand.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

Well JB you are definately the best looking so far.


----------



## EastTexFrank

mak2 said:


> Well JB you are definately the best looking so far.



I'll second that.


----------



## BRGTold




----------



## mak2

You are still in hte lead JackieBlue


----------



## muleman RIP

Well at least Jerry did not have a damn buckeye shirt on!


----------



## joec

Here is a video of a visit from one of the members to our place last year. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM7lYfMaqyg"]YouTube        - Dawn&JoeC[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I am the good looking one on the right. That other guy is so homely he is afraid to show his face!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry, but i think the best lookin thing in that pic is teh old Chevy dump in the background


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry, but i think the best lookin thing in that pic is teh old Chevy dump in the background


That is a 1981 GMC! OK, so it does have a Chevy grill in it.


----------



## BRGTold

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry, but i think the best lookin thing in that pic is teh old Chevy dump in the background


 I agree..


----------



## snow dog

I think those pictures of Rusty on New Years eve should come out again


----------



## Lithium

Ok new hair cut... just got it today... a birthday gift from Rusty and his mom, dad and brother.


----------



## snow dog

cute, i like it


----------



## BRGTold

Lith.. You look great....Now i'm thinking Rusty likes teenagers..


----------



## Lithium

awww thanks... just turned 25.... a little past the teenage years.


----------



## muleman RIP

You look too cute for Rusty! Want me to come down for a visit? Hey congrats on the 25 lost as well!


----------



## ki0ho

Im thinking that rusty sure looks cleaned up....sense the last pic. I saw of him


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> You look too cute for Rusty! Want me to come down for a visit? Hey congrats on the 25 lost as well!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## tommu56

..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That is a 1981 GMC! OK, so it does have a Chevy grill in it.


 
yeah it does. i know my American autos, my friend! 



muleman said:


> You look too cute for Rusty! Want me to come down for a visit? Hey congrats on the 25 lost as well!


 
why i oughtta!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah it does. i know my American autos, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> why i oughtta!!!!


You oughta step aside and let her try a real man!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you sumbitch! its on! 



you. me.


playground, after school!


----------



## muleman RIP

Nerf bats or little league wooden ones?


----------



## loboloco

Great pic Lith.  glad to see you looking so good and congrats.  tell rusty I said to give you a kiss from me.
Somebody has to make this place look more dignified, so I am the one with the white whiskers.


----------



## loboloco

JB, You look too young to have kids the age you do.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Nerf bats or little league wooden ones?


 




How bout shots and beers ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> How bout shots and beers ?


 
how bout a pic of yourself


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Well JB you are definately the best looking so far.





EastTexFrank said:


> I'll second that.





mak2 said:


> You are still in hte lead JackieBlue





loboloco said:


> JB, You look too young to have kids the age you do.



Thanks boys!


----------



## jpr62902

An older thread from when FF started over 5 years ago is here:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=27488

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## snow dog

me and the dog


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah so you are a dude! i wasnt sure


----------



## tsaw

snow dog said:


> me and the dog



Nice snow shovel. I have one too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ah so you are a dude! i wasnt sure



Me too! 


Well, after the thread on Doc's new forum NTT, I posted one.
THEN I found these amongst the archives.
Damn!
A pirate girl sure does change over the years.
I know Doggie, you hate that f'ing camera

Last one.. fairly current as to _the view_


----------



## jpr62902

Guess when this was taken:


----------



## muleman RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Guess when this was taken:


Fourth of July?


----------



## mak2

Halloween, gotta be a mask.


----------



## Cowboy

Good thread Rusty.  Great pics folks , allways nice to put a face to a name . I wish more members would do it though. 

Heres one from 15 years ago and one from this past summer .


----------



## jpr62902

mak2 said:


> Halloween, gotta be a mask.


 
Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey cowpoke! you look right out of an old western in that first pic!


----------



## Av8r3400

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey cowpoke! you look right out of an old western in that first pic!



Kinda like Sam Elliot (one of my favorite actors).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's me and Hershey.  Took that picture last week with the blackberry.  It tried to post it on the other forum too but it said the picture was too big and I didn't want to bother resizing it.


----------



## JEV

Here I am with the three things that make my life worth living...My wife, my granddaughter and my cooking.

Here I am with my granddaughter, Alexa.






Here I am in the NetCookingTalk.com apron when it was traveling around teh world before someone stole it.






Me and the Mrs. in Puerto Rico getting ready to go on another cruise.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

somebody stole your apron?


----------



## JEV

Rusty Shackleford said:


> somebody stole your apron?


They didn't steal MY apron, it was one Doc had made and we were taking turns sending it to folks on NetCookingTalk.com to have their picture taken wearing it. Somewhere along the line the apron "mysteriously" disappeared, and the last person who had it no longer communicates on the forum. that would then mean that they effectively had stolen the apron with many coveted and highly collectible autographs on it like mine and PG's and Adillo's and JoeC. Someone has the NCT equivalent of a Picasso or a da Vinci in their possession.

http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10411&highlight=roving+apron


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice. that sucks


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Kinda like Sam Elliot (one of my favorite actors).



I love Sam Elliot.  Always have.  Very sexy!


----------



## Doc

Another Sam Elliot fan here.  

Good pics everyone.  I just happen to have a pic of Mak2 and me taken last May when I bought his old Jeep.


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Another Sam Elliot fan here.
> 
> Good pics everyone.  I just happen to have a pic of Mak2 and me taken last May when I bought his old Jeep.



Who is who?


----------



## rlk

This was taken last May.  I'm the one with the hat.

Bob


----------



## rback33

Fresh this morning with my blackberry...


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> Who is who?



I know, I know! 

Mak rides a bike like me and I have seen pics of Doc before


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> I know, I know!
> 
> Mak rides a bike like me and I have seen pics of Doc before



The only pic I've seen of Doc, I need binoculars to make out his face.


----------



## CityGirl

Good pics, ya'll!  Hey Rusty, you aren't very pogonotrophic these days!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc is on the right, JB


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

CityGirl said:


> Good pics, ya'll! Hey Rusty, you aren't very pogonotrophic these days!


 
nah ive been clean for a little while now. i can never decide if i wanna be fuzzy or not


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Av8r3400

This morning from my phone...


----------



## mak2

Damn, who is that good looking young feller with Doc?  O wait....


----------



## Doc

JackieBlue said:


> Who is who?


Sorry JB I should have clarified.  I'm in the blue shirt.


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> Damn, who is that good looking young feller with Doc?  O wait....


  Didn't think you'd mind mark.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Av8r3400 said:


> This morning from my phone...


 
you look so enthusiastic


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nah ive been clean for a little while now. i can never decide if i wanna be fuzzy or not


 

Hey if you want we can have a poll


----------



## mak2

Doc said:


> Didn't think you'd mind mark.



Not at all, I stll cant figure out how to download a pic to the forum or I would have done it myself.


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> Not at all, I stll cant figure out how to download a pic to the forum or I would have done it myself.


Maybe this will help:

How to attach a pic to your post


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> Ok new hair cut... just got it today... a birthday gift from Rusty and his mom, dad and brother.


Great pic Lithium. Congrats on the weight. And Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## DaveNay

A shitty picture...


----------



## mak2

Damn Dave, you look mean, lighten up.


----------



## DaveNay

mak2 said:


> Damn Dave, you look mean, lighten up.



I'm not.


----------



## mak2

Good, I was scared for a second.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

mak2 said:


> Good, I was scared for a second.



I think he meant he's not going to lighten up?


----------



## mak2

PBinWA said:


> I think he meant he's not going to lighten up?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pic of me 4th of july taking a load of gear to camp we crossed the pilgram river with the jeep than transfer the trailer to the snow trac for the ride to camp it hit 75 that day


----------



## DaveNay

dds said:


> pic of me 4th of july taking a load of gear to camp we crossed the pilgram river with the jeep than transfer the trailer to the snow trac for the ride to camp it hit 75 that day



Is that an early WALL-E prototype?


----------



## Trakternut

Here's Tnutz attired in his Friday Best!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> I can look mean too, but I'm not.
> 
> "The Look"...
> 
> My kids knew it well...
> 
> View attachment 51451


 
Does every camera you own have Vaseline smeared on the lense?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Does every camera you own have Vaseline smeared on the lense?


No. That one and the other ones I have posted are from when I was on another forum... you know, back in the day when everyone had a shitty web cam?
Btw, I think you have missed some pics in other threads around here, just sayin'...

Do you often sit on Santa's lap and smile like that?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> No. That one and the other ones I have posted are from when I was on another forum... you know, back in the day when everyone had a shitty web cam?
> Btw, I think you have missed some pics in other threads around here, just sayin'...
> 
> Do you often sit on Santa's lap and smile like that?


 
*I* was Santa.  And yeah, she smiled.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> *I* was Santa.  And yeah, she smiled.


Ho ho ho.


----------



## mosi

DaveNay said:


> A shitty picture...


 


Looks like a young Football Hall of Famer.......Merlin Olsen


----------



## pirate_girl

mosi said:


> Looks like a young Football Hall of Famer.......Merlin Olsen


Oh!
I think I have decided who you remind me of.
That guy who was the patriarch on Dallas?
What was his name?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the most recentest pic available. coffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffee


----------



## mosi

pirate_girl said:


> Oh!
> I think I have decided who you remind me of.
> That guy who was the patriarch on Dallas?
> What was his name?
> 
> View attachment 51454


 

Ya think???


I believe his name is grizzled old fart.

.


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the most recentest pic available. coffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffee


Dang it, Rusty, now my glasses are scarred.


----------



## mosi

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the most recentest pic available. coffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffee


 



BTW Rusty....... Don't forget to pick up some BANANAS!!!!!


----------



## mosi

Get some MILK too!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

mosi said:


> Ya think???
> 
> 
> I believe his name is grizzled old fart.
> 
> .



Yeah, I don't see it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mosi said:


> BTW Rusty....... Don't forget to pick up some BANANAS!!!!!


 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlQm5jFL50"]YouTube        - Bana Nah Nah Nah - The Banana Rap Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good thing my breakfast was well settled before I saw that pic of Rusty. Bet he did not fix a cup for her!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i woulda, but she was out running errands.


----------



## muleman RIP

Excuses, excuses! You should have been up before her to have it ready to pour when she woke up.


----------



## pirate_girl

mosi said:


> Ya think???
> 
> 
> I believe his name is grizzled old fart.
> 
> .



.. ok, maybe it wasn't him..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bullshit she got up around 7


----------



## muleman RIP

Then you should have been up at 6! Make her a nice supper tonight.


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Then you should have been up at 6! Make her a nice supper tonight.


 

Anyone out there, HELP...Rusty needs suggestions for supper


----------



## tsaw

After many a few brewskies..


----------



## Doc

Hey, nobody said this was a 'after many beers' thread.   

I have a pic of me after many many beers, and shots of jaeger.  Not a pretty pic for sure.  Sorry guys.


----------



## tsaw

Doc! You party animal!


----------



## tsaw

An oldie (when Diana was 13)


----------



## tsaw

One from lastnight.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's an angelic glow behind me, and yes.. I have dimples. Two.
Thanks Mom hehe


----------



## tsaw

Oh yes an angelic glow indeed! Nice pic PG


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Tom.
You're cute in a strange sorta way lol


----------



## tsaw

Oh ya.. my good - looks always get the girls.. and if not - my personality kills them


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Oh ya.. my good - looks always get the girls.. and if not - my personality kills them


I am told I am intimidating.. what the hell.. whatever.. not so much looks, just must be something about my personality.

One thing about you. Looking at your pics and hearing your voice for the first time.
They just don't match!


----------



## tsaw

Well I must have told you the tale of the girl from the south, we met on My Space. Were in love, exchanged pics - and chatted on-line. Well.. When she had 2 weeks vacation, we got on the phone. To make a long story short she said: "You sound like a damn Yankee" And I said: "You sound like a damn Hillbilly! LOL!!!! 

It never went farther than that.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Well I must have told you the tale of the girl from the south, we met on My Space. Were in love, exchanged pics - and chatted on-line. Well.. When she had 2 weeks vacation, we got on the phone. To make a long story short she said: "You sound like a damn Yankee" And I said: "You sound like a damn Hillbilly! LOL!!!!
> 
> It never went farther than that.



Awwwwww 
I didn't mean anything bad by that Tom.
Let me put it this way-

I walk up to this biker and ask him for directions, all the sudden this Woody Allen voice comes out of nowhere.
I think you have a nice, schweet voice, it was just a tad surprising.
Such are the adventures on the internutz and the telephono..


----------



## tsaw

Well I must say your voice with the British(?_ accent was surprising as well. You don't sound nothing like a pirate girl


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't have a British accent.

Arrrr!


----------



## SShepherd

tsaw said:


> After many a few brewskies..


 
hey, wear'in your pants that high is likely to cause some perminate injury


----------



## Cowboy

Doc said:


> Hey, nobody said this was a 'after many beers' thread.
> 
> I have a pic of me after many many beers, and shots of jaeger. Not a pretty pic for sure. Sorry guys.


 

  Now that is the best pic I have seen yet Doc , You both have a certain glow about you and compliment each other very well , What a great looking couple . 

  The Booze & sunburn just add a lil color


----------



## Danang Sailor

Okay, here's the latest I have:

This was taken at the Grand Canyon of the Pacific on Kauai.  The lovely creature beside me is the ever-gorgeous Dragonfly Lady.

And yes, that chin strap was necessary; the wind where we were on the rim seemed just a couple of knots under hurricane strength!


----------



## tsaw

SShepherd said:


> hey, wear'in your pants that high is likely to cause some perminate injury



Not to worry.. Mr happy goes down my leg pant.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet pic of you and The Lady, Popeye!


----------



## jpr62902

tsaw said:


> Not to worry.. Mr happy goes down my leg pant.


 
As do his two nutty friends, Mr. High-and-tight.

Just funnin' ya, Tsaw.


----------



## pirate_girl

New Years Eve-
No makeup, rosacea/freckles showing.. I didn't care.


Although the cause of rosacea is unknown, you are more likely to develop this harmless skin condition if:


You are fair-skinned
You blush easily
You are a woman (however, men with the condition are usually more severely affected)
You are between the ages of 30 and 50


----------



## Big Dog

Playing with a new webcam in the office ........ the sweat shirt is appropriate .......


----------



## pirate_girl

That's our handsome Doggie!


----------



## ki0ho

Ok now that I got the hang of it you ask for it Rusty....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so thats the infamous Jerry. good to put a face with the name


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

They say a hard day's work is it's own reward. 'They' can kiss my britches!

I have my own reward system. 

Here is Rusty's scruffy new look. Enjoy.

Disclaimer: Ladies, please do not send me love letters. I am taken. Thanks.


----------



## CityGirl

Rusty! What the heck is that cancer stick doing in your mouth?????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That's me. What can I say.


----------



## BRGTold

Rusty Shackleford said:


> That's me. What can I say.


 $4.50 a pack....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes, I know


----------



## tsaw

Fukin Badd Ass Rusty!

All you need now is a leather jacket and some ink on your arms.
Maybe even a HD motor cycle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fook that. Black '59 Cadillac, baby!


----------



## muleman RIP

When are you going to learn how to wear your hat correctly?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha normally do, but just threw it on gettin out of the car. only time i wear my hat like that is when im working on the car and the brim is in my way. that way it keeps my locks out of my face


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> haha normally do, but just threw it on gettin out of the car. only time i wear my hat like that is when im working on the car and the brim is in my way. that way it keeps my locks out of my face


And the snow out of your butt crack!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> And the snow out of your butt crack!


 
That too


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang it! Just left the dogs out and it is snowing like hell out there. We have over an inch and it is piling up. This bullshit needs to stop!


----------



## skorpy

Just to prove I am not goth after my first avi pic


----------



## skorpy

JackieBlue said:


>


 
I recognise you from somewhere lol. You go to MySpace?


----------



## thcri RIP

skorpy said:


> Just to prove I am not goth after my first avi pic



Now who said you were Goth??    Well at least now we can put a face to the posts.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## skorpy

thcri said:


> Now who said you were Goth??  Well at least now we can put a face to the posts. Thanks for posting it.


 
Hahaha... My first avi pic I used when joining was in halloween gear with black lipstick. Apparently some members thought I was goth


----------



## thcri RIP

skorpy said:


> Hahaha... My first avi pic I used when joining was in halloween gear with black lipstick. Apparently some members thought I was goth



 Ha pay no attention to them.    Now they know!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

CURRENT RUSTY PIC!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Now we know why the forum burped today! Rusty overload!


----------



## Cowboy

skorpy said:


> Just to prove I am not goth after my first avi pic


Thats a very nice picture , pardon me for saying but your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Thats a very nice picture , pardon me for saying but your eyes are gorgeous.


What Cowboy said..
That's a lovely picture of you SkorpyTina!


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Thats a very nice picture , pardon me for saying but your eyes are gorgeous.



Ya get no argument from me either.


----------



## fogtender

Trakternut said:


> Ya get no argument from me either.



Yeppers, from me neither!


----------



## fogtender

Well I was digging though some old photos and found this one.

It was taken in 1973 when I was in the Coast Guard.... They don't use that uniform anymore, they went to the more contempory "Bus Driver's" outfit. Although the new uniform is easier to care for, the older one seem to have a bit more touch of class since I wore both...

But anyway, that was a lifetime or two ago... Now I'm more like a Grizzly Bear after a few fights around the salmon stream!

The bottom one is when I was putting the final touches on the Outhouse plumbing at the wilderness cabin a few years ago (never set the date on the camera)... Um, no running water there yet, or road or power.... just a runway!  Oh, if you see that small orange thing on my right leg side, that is "Bear Spray" (a very hot pepper spray), because it was too much of a problem wearing my pistol and dig, lots of bears in the area.... big ones...lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!
Mark!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang you were a kid back then! Course so was everybody in our age group!


----------



## fogtender

muleman said:


> Dang you were a kid back then! Course so was everybody in our age group!


 
Yeah, I use to make fun of all the old farts, but they seem to be getting harder to find to make fun of!


----------



## skorpy

Thanks guys.
Yes, I get told that alot about my eyes 

Nice photo Fogtender


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fogtender said:


> Yeah, I use to make fun of all the old farts, but they seem to be getting harder to find to make fun of!


 
I seem to have no problem finding them


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a recent one of me next to my  lovely missus!!!


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here's a recent one of me next to my  lovely missus!!!



you go Brian....grrrrrrr....congrats m8......you deserve happiness.



ps....Rusty still looks like a plonker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> ps....Rusty still looks like a plonker


 
Awww someone piss in your pot this morning, Dr Galv?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Awww someone piss in your pot this morning, Dr Galv?



you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry


----------



## fogtender

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here's a recent one of me next to my  lovely missus!!!



Nice photo, but has fall hit there already?  I had to drive through about four inches of slushy snow Saturday night, and our leaves are still green! Snow was gone by morning though!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

fogtender said:


> Nice photo, but has fall hit there already?  I had to drive through about four inches of slushy snow Saturday night, and our leaves are still green! Snow was gone by morning though!



Naw...fall isn't here yet.  It's getting cooler at night though.  Almost time for furnace at night and ac during the day.

That picture was taken in early May(I think)


----------



## benspawpaw




----------



## benspawpaw

ok maybe it is an old pic like maybe 30 years odl


----------



## benspawpaw




----------



## luvs

stumbled across this thread ISO a wolf video posted.
most recent pic of me, sunday, 2/12.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cute pic!


----------



## luvs

thanx, muleman!


----------



## pirate_girl

benspawpaw said:


> ok maybe it is an old pic like maybe 30 years odl


Dang BPP, you look like a suthin' boy.. and you haven't changed much! 

Aubs.. yer a doll, as always.
Luv ya n that..


----------



## luvs

thank uuuuu, sweetness~
'n that


----------



## baldy347

2-24-12


----------



## muleman RIP

Good thing you are over in Allegheny county. If we both wore hats you could be my twin. Of course the women think I have a cuter butt.


----------



## pirate_girl

Baldy's not so bald after all, and he's fuzzy wuzzy!


----------



## baldy347

my Granddaughter thinks that pic will keep the bugs out of Her computer , but my Dad always said i had a brother i never knew...


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> stumbled across this thread ISO a wolf video posted.
> most recent pic of me, sunday, 2/12.


Oh oh, FF has a hottie!


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Oh oh, FF has a hottie!


awwww...... thanks


----------



## TJE

I'm not sure if I have posted this picture on the forum, but the distinguished gentleman you are looking at is---never mind, that's the picture that came with the frame---there I found it:


----------



## pirate_girl

Quite the handsome man, TJ!


----------



## luvs

here's me, grateful & smiling thru my days last summer. i'd flit thru places like there was no tomorrow. luv pix. & yes, i'm sporting black and gold shadow~


----------



## muleman RIP

Ooh, ooh is that a cheese steak sub?


----------



## BRGTold

muleman said:


> Ooh, ooh is that a cheese steak sub?


 You and the Cheese Steak sub look great...But there's not been a Cig-Machine around here in 20 yrs..


----------



## luvs

lol, they're in most bars, $7.50/pk. ave.- so glad i quit 
roast beef sub


----------



## BRGTold

luvs said:


> lol, they're in most bars, $7.50/pk. ave.
> roast beef sub


 Thats why i've not seen any around here..Gheesh!.. A roast Beef Sub  a pack of smokes ...and a beer?...I can see...LOL...


----------



## luvs

we find good places/people. a tad 'spensive- yeah. i have a great time, tho, just chit-chat & good times.


----------

